# Shy pup



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I did a search guys and didn't find anything that fit my situation. So any advice I can get I'd appreciate. I have a 9 month old pit or pit mix depending on who you talk to. Doesn't matter to me she's my girl! But she is very shy, takes her along time to warm up to any one. It takes 3 or 4, 2-3 hour visits before they can even touch her.

I got her when she was 3 months old and she was like that with me and my dad the first couple of days. But that changed quick. She doesn't even offer to bark or growl at new people, just finds a new room or more space as quick as possible. She has been very socialized ever since I've had her and dose great with other animals just not people! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

keep taking her to new experiences and enroll in a puppy Obedience class for socialization from a good trainer not a pet store trainer. It is a temperament problem but the fact she does not growl or show aggression is a good sign. She may always be shy but the fact she is not fear aggressive is great! If she showed aggression you may have to rethink if you should keep her or put her to sleep. Fear aggression in that shy of a dog can lead to a really bad bite.

I can relate I have a dog very similar in that she is scared of her own shadow and will not go up to people if they come over. She was raised just like any of my other dogs and she went through puppy, novice, and agility classes and when she was 10 months old she decided to get really shy and stay that way. We love her dearly but she never goes off our property unless she goes to the vet. She is very happy as long as she gets to stay home.
your dog may never get completely better but lover her as she is and make adjustments to keep her happy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, if she eventually warms up after a few visits I don't see anything wrong with that as it just might be the way she is. Since she isn't growling, barking, or expressing extremely unsound behavior then I would just let her do her thing. If you don't know her full history then anything could have happened to her in the 3 months before you got her that is causing her to slowly warm up to people. Just because she isn't gun hoe about meeting other people (yes, I know a pit bull is not supposed to know a stranger, but man has been awfully cruel to the breed over the last several decades so I use that little saying very lightly) doesn't mean she isn't good with people, especially if she is only slow to warm up. Remember not to force her to be around someone she doesn't want to be around.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> keep taking her to new experiences and enroll in a puppy Obedience class for socialization from a good trainer not a pet store trainer. It is a temperament problem but the fact she does not growl or show aggression is a good sign. She may always be shy but the fact she is not fear aggressive is great! If she showed aggression you may have to rethink if you should keep her or put her to sleep. Fear aggression in that shy of a dog can lead to a really bad bite.
> 
> I can relate I have a dog very similar in that she is scared of her own shadow and will not go up to people if they come over. She was raised just like any of my other dogs and she went through puppy, novice, and agility classes and when she was 10 months old she decided to get really shy and stay that way. We love her dearly but she never goes off our property unless she goes to the vet. She is very happy as long as she gets to stay home.
> your dog may never get completely better but lover her as she is and make adjustments to keep her happy.










, Lisa!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think we were posting at the same time  good point though! Do not make her go up to people just let her warm up on her own terms for now. Again she may always be shy and as long as there is no aggression she is fine.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. And no there is no aggression at all, and never has been since I've had her. And it seems like the time span for her to warm up to new people is getting shorter but I just don't want to take any chances. 

The only person she has warmed up to quick was my 2 year old great niece. Which it took her about 2 minutes to be licking her all over! Until my brother walked up, he doesn't trust Amber around her because she shy's away from him and pretty much everyone else, and all the "PITBULL" hype has him nervous. I Just need to get out of this shy stage and don't want to rush it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dmcfall13 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. And no there is no aggression at all, and never has been since I've had her. And it seems like the time span for her to warm up to new people is getting shorter but I just don't want to take any chances.
> 
> The only person she has warmed up to quick was my 2 year old great niece. Which it took her about 2 minutes to be licking her all over! Until my brother walked up, he doesn't trust Amber around her because she shy's away from him and pretty much everyone else, and all the "PITBULL" hype has him nervous. I Just need to get out of this shy stage and don't want to rush it.


Just be patient and don't expect her to ever overcome since, as performanceknls said, she may always be shy. Just keep socializing and introducing her to as many people as you can (not all at one time of course ). I wish you the best!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you could also keep a bag of treats handy for when people come over and let them give her the treats.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My Vendetta gir doesnt warm up to men very easiy. Some men she never has warmed up to no matter how many times she has seen thm. Others she is perfect with. I have noticed my girl likes darker skinned men (lol). 

I would let her take as long as she needs to warm up to people. I look at it this way I dont care for everyone I meet right off the bat so why should my girl like everyone.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Maybe you could also keep a bag of treats handy for when people come over and let them give her the treats.


Been doing this the last couple of days Dixie and have had great results. Took about 20 min. and 2 treats before she was on the couch with my brother lol. And has become friends with a neighbor up the street that she has never meet before. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

dmcfall13 said:


> Been doing this the last couple of days Dixie and have had great results. Took about 20 min. and 2 treats before she was on the couch with my brother lol. And has become friends with a neighbor up the street that she has never meet before. Thanks for the advice!


Glad to hear it's been working for ya!:woof:
I've dealt with quite a few rescues that were shy but showed no aggression,and this method worked wonders.
Just continue to work slow with her though.You don't want to push her too fast to warm up to people.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I can relate to u as well.
We have 2 dogs, a male who is everyone's best friend, and an aloof female.

She seemed fearful of strangers as a young pup ( a little hiding, pulling away, ignoring, but never any aggression...and is calm and sweet tempered) but with daily socialization, has become confident with strangers.
We live in a city, so public manners are important, she encounters neighbors and strangers daily on walks.

Peoples perceptions of them are very different, even though the male is more physically impressive and is very assertive, non-dog-people are more prone to be fearful of her and never him...she's not giving those 'I love you, please play with me' signals.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks again for all the help guys! Have been trying to take it as slow as I can with her. But my dad has cancer and hasn't been doing too well lately so we have had a lot of company coming by to check on him. I was putting her in my room when someone she didn't know came over, and I hated doing it, as much as she hated it! But she has come a long way in the last couple of weeks! :woof:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dad.My thoughts and prayors go out to you.

But yay about your girl making progress.:woof:


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Well, if she eventually warms up after a few visits I don't see anything wrong with that as it just might be the way she is. Since she isn't growling, barking, or expressing extremely unsound behavior then I would just let her do her thing. If you don't know her full history then anything could have happened to her in the 3 months before you got her that is causing her to slowly warm up to people. Just because she isn't gun hoe about meeting other people (yes, I know a pit bull is not supposed to know a stranger, but man has been awfully cruel to the breed over the last several decades so I use that little saying very lightly) doesn't mean she isn't good with people, especially if she is only slow to warm up. Remember not to force her to be around someone she doesn't want to be around.


I agree. And I see your from k-town... GO VOLS!!!!!


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> I agree. And I see your from k-town... GO VOLS!!!!!


Yes Sir. And I bleed Orange! You from K-town? And again thanks for all the help guys and gals. It worked wonders!


----------

